# Show tank reptile suggestions?



## pwood (Dec 19, 2021)

I’ve finally got the space to build a large show tank and was thinking of putting a snake or lizard in it. i’ve never owned a snake before so not exactly sure on what to get. My dream has always been a green tree python or a diamond python so i might get one of them if that’s possible? I’m planning on the tank been just over 2m long. i originally was organising on getting a water dragon but due to their extreme care requirements i’ve kind of gone off the idea. any help or suggestions on what snake / lizard would be so appreciated.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey mate, first off awesome! It's great you can make a show tank, be sure to post pictures! Green tree pythons can be ok as a first snake If you believe in yourself, others will probably disagree as they require more maintenance (mostly spraying) and they can have pretty bad temperaments so it can be scary for a beginner especially if your getting an adult. I would personally get something like a jungle carpet python for a step up to green tree pythons as jungles have better temperaments (most of the time) and don't require as much maintenance as green trees. (Just remember, if you research and plan enough you could "basically" get any species you want, besides elapids obviously, like, green tree pythons, if you plan and research enough you could easily have them as a first, but you just have to be committed) and remember, gtps are expensive, expect to pay $1700+ for an adult. Hope this helps!! 

Oh, just realised you said diamonds too, those would also make a great option as a beginner snake, hope this helps


----------



## pwood (Dec 19, 2021)

i’ve done a bit more research and am leaning towards the diamond python! Would they be able to eat frozen mice as i would prefer that way over live?


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah mate, they will do fine on frozen thawed mice, eventually it will need to move on to frozen thawed rats though (most snakes in captivity are sold as good feeders eating frozen thawed rodents, you would have a hard time finding some eating only live) hope this helps!


----------



## pwood (Dec 20, 2021)

that’s perfect thanks! with substrate what do you think works best? i was planning on doing a bio active but if that does work for this specific snake that’s fine!


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 20, 2021)

Yeah, if you go with a green tree python you can definitely do a bio active if you want, but with diamonds most people don't do bio active because normally in a bio active you have live plants but the snakes move around alot and often destroy them. Although If you wanted you could use fake plants to make it feel more alive. For substrate it's really up to you, I normally use non toxic soil from bunnings or you can use other substrates from pet shops If you wish. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 20, 2021)

Greens are not suitable for beginners. Not 100% sure but you may even find that you will need and advanced license of which you cannot go straight to without previous experience keeping easier types.


----------



## Benno87 (Dec 20, 2021)

Get a nice black and yellow jungle python. Easy to look after and although can be snappy when young, most tend to settle down nicely and tolerate handling as they age. Some won’t though


----------



## pwood (Dec 20, 2021)

i’ve decided to wait for a few years till i gain enough experience with snakes to get a green tree python. I’ve currently only got the basic wildlife licence but am interested in moving up to the advanced, does anyone know how this works in vic?



Benno87 said:


> Get a nice black and yellow jungle python. Easy to look after and although can be snappy when young, most tend to settle down nicely and tolerate handling as they age. Some won’t though


Is there any particular reason why jungle python over diamond?


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 20, 2021)

The main reason is jungles will probably train you better to keep gtps in the future, because jungles are normally more bitey than diamonds so if you get a gtp after your jungle you will be more prepared to get bitten, but it's up to you what species you choose


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 20, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> The main reason is jungles will probably train you better to keep gtps in the future, because jungles are normally more bitey than diamonds so if you get a gtp after your jungle you will be more prepared to get bitten, but it's up to you what species you choose



I've kept greens for years and find them to be very docile.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 20, 2021)

Yep, sorry for giving out incorrect information about gtps, my bad

But hope I still helped out a bit


----------



## pwood (Dec 20, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> Yes but they can also be very defensive, and the bites don't exactly feel nice either, he is probably better off getting carpets and progressing to gtps


she*. i’m not worried about getting bitten and have a pretty high pain tolerance! however i will probably start with something more simple like a diamond and move up to a gtp to ensure i am giving it the best care possible


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 20, 2021)

But I don't have hands on experience with greens so I could just be talking crap lol

Sorry! I didn't realise you where a girl my bad!


----------



## pwood (Dec 20, 2021)

that’s ok it’s an easy mistake!

do you know any good extremely detailed care sheets on diamond pythons? all the ones i’ve read are pretty basic


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 20, 2021)

Diamond python care, by ReptilesMagazine.com goes pretty in-depth with their care https://reptilesmagazine.com/diamond-python-care/


----------



## Tinky (Dec 21, 2021)

There are lots of great ideas on tank design and construction, (you can see my effort in my pictures). Besides the basics of temperature etc, for me there are two key points;

1) Glass is not cheap. If you can find second hand glass and build your enclosure to suit you will save $$$.
2) If you are using sliding glass tracking, make sure you raise it above the substrate level by 3 to 5cm, otherwise you are forever cleaning critter litter out of the tracks.

Im sure others will also have some great tips, (that they learnt the hard way).


----------



## pwood (Dec 21, 2021)

not sure what pictures your talking about but otherwise thank you that helps heaps! i’ve made a few tanks before and once made the mistake of leaving the sliding door to low. where about would i be able to find second hand glass?


----------



## Kerin (Dec 23, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> Yeah, if you go with a green tree python you can definitely do a bio active if you want, but with diamonds most people don't do bio active because normally in a bio active you have live plants but the snakes move around alot and often destroy them. Although If you wanted you could use fake plants to make it feel more alive. For substrate it's really up to you, I normally use non toxic soil from bunnings or you can use other substrates from pet shops If you wish. Hope this helps!


_I normally use non toxic soil from bunnings_

Morning, I have been wondering about using different substrates (I use the stuff from the pet shop). is there a particular brand/type that you use from Bunnings please? I would hate to buy the wrong one
Thank you,


----------



## pwood (Dec 23, 2021)

hi so i’ve done more research and now am trying to decide between a albino carpet python or a woma! i read that carpets are semi arboreal so that would work better for my tank design but i just love the look of womas. so does anyone have any advice on which one? thanks


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 23, 2021)

It's really up to you, both make amazing first snakes so whatever you like more you should go with


----------



## pwood (Dec 27, 2021)

ElapidHooks said:


> It's really up to you, both make amazing first snakes so whatever you like more you should go with


Struggling to pick as they are both so nice! is there anything that makes one better than the other that might make my decision easier?


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 28, 2021)

Well, both normally have great temperaments, although womas do have a strong feeding response, womas would also normally get a bit smaller than Darwin carpets too, but besides all that, they are really such good beginner snakes and I highly recommend going with one, hope this helps


----------



## Vixen. (Dec 28, 2021)

Only thing I can think that might help is height of your enclosure, woma's are more terrestrial (meaning hang out on ground all the time) where carpets are both terrestrial and arboreal so will climb branches etc and utilise the height of an enclosure much more than a woma.


----------



## pwood (Dec 29, 2021)

Thank you i’ve decided on a darwin carpet python! should i start off keeping it in a tub until it’s big enough for the main enclosure?


----------



## Vixen. (Dec 29, 2021)

Yeap you can get everything that you'd use for large enclosure and just put it in tub until big enough. You can even put tub IN the big enclosure when you've built it, saves on space. You'll be able to tell when little noodle is ready to go into bigger area, usually round year mark. Maybe earlier depending on personality and amount of hides etc available.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 30, 2021)

Sorry, You used to have albums of photos people could see by clicking on your profile, (been a while since I have been on here and that function seems to no longer be available)

You can see photos of my enclosure in the For Sale Section, will be on the second page of listings. May also be a photo in my for sale listing "23ft of Pythons"


----------

